# Turbo.. Too good to be true?????



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey I am not smart about cars and found this on ebay, could someone who knows more then me check it out and tell me what they think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&category=33742&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

:dumbass:


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

theres no intercooler....no bov....no piping...no bigger injectors....need a wastegate...and doesnt even have the specs on it.....by the time u buy this turbo kit and all the other necessary stuff, u could have already spent ur money on a real turbo kit thats be proven to give real power....

just my thought...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

SS Autochrome - Lord help them. By the way, that manifold is for a RWD SR20.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Harris said:


> SS Autochrome - Lord help them. By the way, that manifold is for a RWD SR20.


Yep, RWD only. I would hate to see somebody buy this and have it not work on their FWD motor. Sometimes spending a little more helps in the long run.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

for $400, thats a decent deal for 240 owners...not a kit, like you guys said, but $400 for mani and turbo and j pipe isnt bad


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> for $400, thats a decent deal for 240 owners...not a kit, like you guys said, but $400 for mani and turbo and j pipe isnt bad



tommy, that's shit material. why are you even commenting about it? are you just trying to post in every thread on the board? ss autochome shit cracks quickly.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, your like a forums bully...quit picking on me...asshole haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that sounds like verbal abuse fellazzzzz besides mike some of us can only afford shit material ...some ppl like those bootleg intakes you always make fun of


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^

You and Tommy need to stop posting needlessly about things that you have no information about. Mike's right with what he is saying.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Harris said:


> ^^^
> 
> You and Tommy need to stop posting needlessly about things that you have no information about. Mike's right with what he is saying.



what? i posted my opinion...sorry if it might not have been a good one..damn. it was not needless posting. i said $400 was a good deal for the turbo ann manifold..sorry if i dont know the materials by which they are made...we dont all know everything in the world like chimmike...damn


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Harris said:


> ^^^
> 
> You and Tommy need to stop posting needlessly about things that you have no information about. Mike's right with what he is saying.


im think that you seriously have a problem with me and maybe tommy its like you go around stocking me...there are sooooooo many ppl here on this forum that post about what you call needless things there an article about some kid wanting to put a 150 shot on his civic and mike y and all the other MODERATORS where in there talking about fast and furious i didnt see you in there all over them now ..........find one more example of where i have posted needlessly since you are begining to think thats all i do nowwwwww please give us a break have some fun for your self if you want this foum to be like church then i cant help that


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Let me put something into perspective when talking about your "needless posting". When you start suggesting idiotic things like telling someone to do a tuneup when he has a STEERING problem, its time someone told you to shut your damn mouth. I have a certain responsibility, and that is to make sure misinformation and stupid comments stay away from the forum I am in charge of. Unless you and Tommy stop talking crap, I will keep on telling you to watch what you say. At least Tommy gives out good information. You on the other hand talk about contribute to nothing. Let me tell you this: I wouldn't have a problem with you if you had an opinion when discussing a technical matter, as long as it made sense. My problem is with incorrect suggestions of procedures, like the one I stated above. If you what you posted made sense, I would not have said a thing. 

And please learn to spell, there is a difference between "stocking" and "stalking". You need more grammar mods than car mods right now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Harris said:


> Let me put something into perspective when talking about your "needless posting". When you start suggesting idiotic things like telling someone to do a tuneup when he has a STEERING problem, its time someone told you to shut your damn mouth. I have a certain responsibility, and that is to make sure misinformation and stupid comments stay away from the forum I am in charge of. Unless you and Tommy stop talking crap, I will keep on telling you to watch what you say.



please dont say that i post needless shit...i have over 1,000 posts..i have helped alot of people, and they have helped me...i dont post shit that i have no idea about, simply to post...of you have a problem with mike (nuskool) then keep it btwn you guys...but dont associate me with him if its gonna cause shit btwn me and mods....please pm me if you have any problems with me...if you dont, please keep it btwn you and mike


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Tommy, talk to me on AIM (my sn is Hafiz857) right now. Lets clear this up.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> that sounds like verbal abuse fellazzzzz besides mike some of us can only afford shit material ...some ppl like those bootleg intakes you always make fun of



If you can only afford the shit material maybe you better save your money a little longer, because that shit material is going to CRACK in a few months.........making you spend more money.

sound smart? or does it seem smarter to you to get a piece of crap now for cheap and spend another few hundred fixing it and causing downtime.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......odd how the elbow is an HKS piece, and the mani, seems to be a one-off? even though they look exactly alike?

also, on the turbo, no name, really no info, other than "SR20 DET MATCHING TURBO SUPER HYBRID". odd.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Doesn't the fact that it's on ebay in the first place should throw up a BIG WARNING FLAG...

and the fact that its ss autochome doesn't inspire many good thoughts...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

chimmike said:


> If you can only afford the shit material maybe you better save your money a little longer, because that shit material is going to CRACK in a few months.........making you spend more money.
> 
> sound smart? or does it seem smarter to you to get a piece of crap now for cheap and spend another few hundred fixing it and causing downtime.


that was a joke chimmy besides i have nothing in my engine thats bootleg or ghetto


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Harris said:


> Let me put something into perspective when talking about your "needless posting". When you start suggesting idiotic things like telling someone to do a tuneup when he has a STEERING problem, its time someone told you to shut your damn mouth. I have a certain responsibility, and that is to make sure misinformation and stupid comments stay away from the forum I am in charge of. Unless you and Tommy stop talking crap, I will keep on telling you to watch what you say. At least Tommy gives out good information. You on the other hand talk about contribute to nothing. Let me tell you this: I wouldn't have a problem with you if you had an opinion when discussing a technical matter, as long as it made sense. My problem is with incorrect suggestions of procedures, like the one I stated above. If you what you posted made sense, I would not have said a thing.
> 
> And please learn to spell, there is a difference between "stocking" and "stalking". You need more grammar mods than car mods right now.



once again man is that the only example you can give out ????????????
you say we need to stop posting useless info yet still only one example im trying to be mean but it seems like your out to get me or something.......plus where do u buy a grammar mod lol good comparison.....and so everytime someone post one thing that dosnt....quote make sense you are gonna call them out only for one becuse thats all you have so far seems a little harsh you think.... THREAD NATZI


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and to the question you called pointless the reason i said for him to get a tune up and to find out as much as he can about his cars history is because the car was bought with 80k on it and he said it has been like that since so naturally a tune up would be required after 50k miles later like he said .......also if it was me and i had a new car i would wanna know all the work that was done to it ...so i would find out the history of the car before i started working on it
__________________


----------

